
The Corporate Tax Cut Is Paying for Itself - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-corporate-tax-cut-is-paying-for-itself-1537310846
======
wahern
Stephen Moore also predicted tax revenue growth and reduced deficits for the
Bush tax cuts ([https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2004/09/06/tax-
code](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2004/09/06/tax-code)) and Kansas'
recent tax cuts
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/07/14/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/07/14/dynamic-
scoring-abuse-making-bad-tax-plans-look-good/)). Maybe he'll be right this
time....

------
andreareina
Article is a fluff piece and provides zero support for its thesis.

------
orev
I always find it interesting/dismaying how quickly people think the economy
can react to changes in policy. For a single family, a change in economic
status, such as a new job, pay rise, etc. takes at least many months or years
to have a meaningful effect on debt and financial health of that family. A
giant economy would take much longer, a few years at minimum, so see the true
effects. It’s like steering a giant ship in the water; you can’t make changes
and expect it to immediately have an effect. Any benefits we see right now are
either a result of the previous administration’s policies, or in the case of
the stock market, pricing of future expected gains already made in the market.

------
pizzazzaro
Any of that growth gonna trickle down to workers or nahh?

~~~
jacknews
Of course not, and why should it, all of the growth is entirely attributable
to the tax cut. <sarcasm>

------
abfan1127
any non-paywall link?

~~~
rococode
You can get around paywalls with outline.com (where you just copy paste the
URL) or by searching for the article from Google and clicking the link in
search results.

[edited to remove outline link for this article, technically you're not
supposed to use it for copyrighted content]

~~~
woldemariam
Here are a couple of chrome extensions:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/outline-read-
witho...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/outline-read-without-
clut/daoolpmoieinofbnddaofhkhmbagfmnj)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-to-
outlinecom...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-to-
outlinecom/ibmkfdbakdbcfllldjgaeefkahecbeoe)

------
alphabettsy
Not news, but an opinion piece that seems in contrast with the CBO findings
that’s the budget deficit will hit $1 Trillion per year by 2019. What are the
benefits for the average American an how does it impact our future?

[https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/07/trump-budget-
deficits...](https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/07/trump-budget-deficits-
growing-big-spending-fiscal-irresponsibility/)

